# Bike tattoo. Designing one is kinda like frame building right?



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright so I am trying to get a bike related tattoo together. This is what I have so far. A friend is an awesome artist, and he has things whipped up. I messed with the spine to make it look more like a chain ring (he isn't a biker, but had it pretty close), so it needs a little tweaking there, but otherwise what do you think? Suggestions for improvements? Anyone good at photoshop and want to fix the spine for me...hehe!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

y0bailey said:


> Anyone good at photoshop and want to fix the spine for me...hehe!


I am, how would you like it tweaked? rounder? spikier?/less?


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Just even up the white area under the spine. It is thicker at certain points. And maybe taper the first and last chainring teeth.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

This is mine, It's the Dig BMX logo. I'm a BMX rider at heart, so I felt that this means the most to me and it carries on to other cycling as well! Mine is on the inside of my right bicep and I love it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ok here's something quick...


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Dude that is perfect! Thanks for the help!

What does everyone think of the design. I am veterinarian, and my first pet ever was a lizard, so hence the lizard bike parts hybrid.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the three holes on the 'belly' would be better without the little lines through them. It's actually a pretty cool design. I like it. It has nothing at all to do with frame building though.....


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah really thats pretty dope.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is the final design. A few feet related tweaks and it is set! Thanks for the help!

Now about location. I was thinking on the back of my right calf, where it can be hidden during work (long pants), yet seen while riding. Any suggestions or examples of locations?










Picture stolen from forum thread about tattoos and modified to get the general idea. Whatya think?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is cool. Maybe make the flathead screws hex heads?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am a fan of going big...I would make the tattoo bigger in than what is shown in the picture. Doesn't have to be huge but a little tiny tattoo on a large body part like the calf too me does not look right.


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nubster said:


> I am a fan of going big...I would make the tattoo bigger in than what is shown in the picture. Doesn't have to be huge but a little tiny tattoo on a large body part like the calf too me does not look right.


I agree, if you're gonna do it, you should do it big. It's painful while it lasts but you'll be glad you took the extra time and money to make it big.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

To play the devil's advocate, aren't geckos and chainrings pretty played out as tattoos? Kinda like designing a car combining all the "great" characteristics of a Chevy Vega and a Ford Pinto.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sean salach said:


> I think the three holes on the 'belly' would be better without the little lines through them. It's actually a pretty cool design. I like it. It has nothing at all to do with frame building though.....


Two points...
I like the lines thru the holes - it's very indicative of some screw-heads.

Also, I think it (tattoo design or artwork in general) has alot in common with frame building; massaging the design, trial&error etc.

(not arguing w/ you sean - just a commentary )


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Two points...
> I like the lines thru the holes - it's very indicative of some screw-heads.


Yeah, 'cause we all have flat head screws holding our chainrings on.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> To play the devil's advocate, aren't geckos and chainrings pretty played out as tattoos? Kinda like designing a car combining all the "great" characteristics of a Chevy Vega and a Ford Pinto.


Depends on if you want your tattoo to be something YOU like or whether you are playing to the current style. I would rather get something that is permanently attached to my body to be something I like rather than what others like.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Depends on if you want your tattoo to be something YOU like or whether you are playing to the current style. I would rather get something that is permanently attached to my body to be something I like rather than what others like.


True dat. I guess that's why I don't have any. I've never seen one that convinced me I'd like to see it on me FOREVER.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Yeah, 'cause we all have flat head screws holding our chainrings on.


Well, you'll find that suggestions of an idea often work better than the literal.
A hex pattern would not only be hard to define in a tat, but would also lose a lot of meaning if in a print for example (to MOST people). Instead of subconsciously saying "ahh yes, screws" the viewer thinks, "what's up with those hexagons".
It's all about Iconography man...:thumbsup:


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> To play the devil's advocate, aren't geckos and chainrings pretty played out as tattoos? Kinda like designing a car combining all the "great" characteristics of a Chevy Vega and a Ford Pinto.


This makes little sense.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Well, you'll find that suggestions of an idea often work better than the literal.
> A hex pattern would not only be hard to define in a tat, but would also lose a lot of meaning if in a print for example (to MOST people). Instead of subconsciously saying "ahh yes, screws" the viewer thinks, "what's up with those hexagons".
> It's all about Iconography man...:thumbsup:


I think most people would look at that and think "What's up with that poor gecko's spine and tail, the poor thing?" Anyone who recognizes the pieces of chainring would surely know how they're usually fastened.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Also I agree with the size being a bit small on the picture with the actual leg. I think I would probably make it about 50% bigger.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> This makes little sense.


Pinto and Vega...tired, nondescript, unspectacular, overproduced designs.
Geckos and chainrings....
you get the picture.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> Pinto and Vega...tired, nondescript, unspectacular, overproduced designs.
> Geckos and chainrings....
> you get the picture.


Yea you are right...I cannot explain how many gecko tattoo's I've seen not as a picture on the internet while designing this tattoo (zero), or chainring tattoo's I've seen not on the internet looking for chainring tattoos (also zero). Certainly overproduced. Douchenozzle.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> Yea you are right...I cannot explain how many gecko tattoo's I've seen not as a picture on the internet while designing this tattoo (zero), or chainring tattoo's I've seen not on the internet looking for chainring tattoos (also zero). Certainly overproduced. Douchenozzle.


Oooh, degrading to name calling. Don't get butt hurt if you come on forums asking for opinions and you don't get only ones you like, junior.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> Yea you are right...I cannot explain how many gecko tattoo's I've seen not as a picture on the internet while designing this tattoo (zero), or chainring tattoo's I've seen not on the internet looking for chainring tattoos (also zero). Certainly overproduced. Douchenozzle.


Yeah, there are hardly any gecko tattoos out there...


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

y0bailey said:


> Yea you are right...I cannot explain how many gecko tattoo's I've seen* not as a picture on the internet* while designing this tattoo (zero), or chainring tattoo's I've seen *not on the internet* looking for chainring tattoos (also zero). Certainly overproduced. Douchenozzle.


read much?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Anyone who recognizes the pieces of chainring would surely know how they're usually fastened.


I think you.... may be wrong, but you may be right 
(thx billy)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> read much?


y0, because you haven't seen them doesn't mean they're not a dime a dozen. I'd bet if you gathered a dozen hippie chicks there'd be at least half a dozen gecko tattoos among them. You think all those people "pictured" on the internet were cg? 
You need to get out in public more....


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> y0, because you haven't seen them doesn't mean they're not a dime a dozen. I'd bet if you gathered a dozen hippie chicks there'd be at least half a dozen gecko tattoos among them. You think all those people "pictured" on the internet were cg?
> You need to get out in public more....


I shoulda never fed the troll.

Anyways, we know whoda doesn't enjoy it, any constructive criticism out there? I think I am sticking with the flathead appearance. I agree hex can get confusing. Plus if u look at a lot of the chainring bolts out there the back side has a slot for a flathead.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

I like it dude, phuck the phuck


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you should get it. Make it real big. "...looks good on you though  ..."


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

The front foot above the head looks a little too high up in proportion to the rest of the design, but other than that I dig it.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I like it as well. I do like the idea of the flat heads being hex.I'd even go as far as to do the circles in the toes as hex as well - give it a more mechanical look.
Cool art though!


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe you could symbolize chainring bolts with an extra circle in the middle to maybe indicate "hollow"? So you would still have the flat head, but with another circle in the middle.


----------



## episodic (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this - would be a perfect tat! Sorry to bump an old thread. Found this looking for a bike tattoo


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's one that I'm thinking of getting on my shoulder or calf


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of mine.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

ak_cowboy said:


> Here's one that I'm thinking of getting on my shoulder or calf


Is that a road ring?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

This was funny to read  So what happened with the tattoo? Can we see a pic of it? I hope you went with the flat head screws!


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

the_owl said:


> Is that a road ring?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

the_owl said:


> Is that a road ring?


I have no clue. It was just the cleanest pic I could find to photoshop with the biohazard symbol lol

If someone wants to do the same thing with a mtb ring (36t?) that'd be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

ak_cowboy said:


> Here's one that I'm thinking of getting on my shoulder or calf


I'm sorry man, but no.

Dan


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Danimal said:


> I'm sorry man, but no.
> 
> Dan


Any reason why not?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

What about like a bike chain around the bicep, all tribal style? Lots of options out there.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ak_cowboy said:


> Any reason why not?





ccs1676 said:


> What about like a bike chain around the bicep, all tribal style? Lots of options out there.


because biohazard-anything in a tat is played out.
as are tribal bicep tats


----------



## JustinBeer (Apr 12, 2010)

Hard to find a nice bike tattoo, that's for sure. Liking yours Dave!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

highdelll said:


> because biohazard-anything in a tat is played out.
> as are tribal bicep tats


That's strange....cuz I know literally nobody with a biohazard tat...

Lets see your idea for a bike tattoo :eekster:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

google bike tat and google biohazard tat. - maybe try both together?
I can have an idea for a bike tattoo, but why should I show it?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

highdelll said:


> google bike tat and google biohazard tat. - maybe try both together?
> I can have an idea for a bike tattoo, but why should I show it?


biohazard bike tattoo = no results on google images...

Because I'm interested in seeing a tattoo that's not "played out"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ak_cowboy said:


> biohazard bike tattoo = no results on google images...
> 
> Because I'm interested in seeing a tattoo that's not "played out"


it's your skin.. and 'image' :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Why BioHazard?anyways - why not a pot leaf or something in old-english script?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

highdelll said:


> Why BioHazard?anyways - why not a pot leaf or something in old-english script?


Because I'm not a pot smoker or Old english...

but I am a biologist, so I deal with biohazardous material every day. As well as doing things that some would consider hazardous to my health as a biological organism. ie: mtn biking.

oh wait, you thought I wanted a biohazard tat cuz it's "cool" and "edgy" and I'm a "rebel" right? :nono:


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Why seek others approval then argue when someone offers an opinion? If you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

msimmons said:


> Why seek others approval then argue when someone offers an opinion? If you like it that's all that matters.


I have to agree with this. Getting a tattoo is such a personal thing, why on earth would you ask for opinions from complete strangers about it. If you ask me, I'd tell you tattoos are stupid and that a LOT of people end up regretting them at some point down the line. But my opinion doesn't matter when it's your body, and your creative decision.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

I say put the road ring on there...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

msimmons said:


> Why seek others approval then argue when someone offers an opinion? If you like it that's all that matters.


Not sure if this was directed at me or not...I wasn't seeking approval or arguing about it, but discussing design changes and why it works for me.



PedalDangit said:


> I have to agree with this. Getting a tattoo is such a personal thing,* why on earth would you ask for opinions from complete strangers about it.* If you ask me, I'd tell you tattoos are stupid and that a LOT of people end up regretting them at some point down the line. But my opinion doesn't matter when it's your body, and your creative decision.


because they might see something that I missed and are going to be compeltly honest about how the feel about it. I didn't catch that I used a road ring originally and am glad that someone mentioned it.

Here's a new version with a mtb ring.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I also like the road ring version better. Looked a little nicer with the additional detail.


----------



## du52 (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the one with the MTB ring...just sayin


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

Lizard = Cool

Biohazard = Supa Ghay


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

pbbreath said:


> Lizard = Cool
> 
> Biohazard = Supa Ghay


:madman:


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I for one, really like the lizard tat. I have a gecko tat on my left ankle, but it is unlike any other I've ever seen, with the gecko lying on it's back with legs outstretched and one arm tucked behind it's head as if reclining. I call it my "lounge lizard"! The point being, another lizard is fine, if it unique as yours is. No reason not to go with your design if it pleases you, and who freakin cares what someone else thinks.


----------



## pablobaq (Jun 23, 2011)

lizzard


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

At first I thought that original tattoo was a seahorse navigating its way through kelp...

Now that I look at it, it is pretty neat-o I guess..

Something like a simpler version of this (not a runner though) could be cool imo IF done right...


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah the tribal thing is def played out. Anything that circles the arm actually. I like the lizard/bike hybrid concept. Very cool and unique.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Not an ink lover, but I do like the lizzard.

As for the Bio - I like the second version better, but it still needs something imho.

michael


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

tattoos are for wannabe tuff guys who can't get laid....

buncha poseurs.








get whatever floats your boat...just sit on the idea for a while before pulling the trigger


----------



## Zombie_AZ (Nov 18, 2011)

CHUM said:


> tattoos are for wannabe tuff guys who can't get laid....
> 
> buncha poseurs.
> 
> ...


I respect peoples opinion, but I personally love tattoos. And if you love biking why not get something that shows it.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Zombie_AZ said:


> I respect peoples opinion, but I personally love tattoos. And if you love biking why not get something that shows it.


look over here

<---

what do ya see?


----------



## Zombie_AZ (Nov 18, 2011)

I wasn't even paying attention to your avatar. Lol. I am a gun nut, and so I have a tattoo of my a gun my grandfather passed down to me.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A couple of dimensional nuances give it a little added visual interest IMO. FWIW. NBDIYWMTFO.

Mike


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

But then it's still a tat of a bio hazard symbol...

Dan


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

She&I said:


> A couple of dimensional nuances give it a little added visual interest IMO. FWIW. NBDIYWMTFO.
> 
> Mike


Looks good!


----------



## du52 (Oct 27, 2009)

#3 from left to right


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Minority opinion here too*



PedalDangit said:


> If you ask me, I'd tell you tattoos are stupid and that a LOT of people end up regretting them at some point down the line. But my opinion doesn't matter when it's your body, and your creative decision.


I don't believe all tattoos are stupid. But what you think is cool at age 20, 30, or whatever, will most likely change later in life. And your interests generally change over time too.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

She&I said:


> A couple of dimensional nuances give it a little added visual interest IMO. FWIW. NBDIYWMTFO.
> 
> Mike


#3

And I have no idea what your last acronym means.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I think #3 looks good also. I already have 3 tattoos and don't regret any of them. I also have them in areas easily covered by a t-shirt, just so I don't turn into one of those old guys with a faded sleeve lol.

also have no idea what NBDIYWMTFO means...

No Big Deal If You .....?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Get a giant shark.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

RYDBYK... where did you find that robot photo? That thing looks super cool


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

jrss13 said:


> RYDBYK... where did you find that robot photo? That thing looks super cool


PM sent


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

The gecko thing is unique, it gets my vote. The biohazard thing looks too much too much like a tribal tatoo and I'm sick of all those tribal tats, JMHO.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

If you like it, ak_c, go for it. I've never regretted going against the grain of popular opinion--or any opinion for that matter.

And yes, No Big Deal If You Want Me To...

Mike


PS: RYDBYK...now there's an acronym. Or just Ride Your Damn Bike You Kook abbreviated.


----------



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ugh.. SMH


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

jrss13 said:


> RYDBYK... where did you find that robot photo? That thing looks super cool


SRAM | pART PROJECT


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i think the bio hazard logo looks cool visually, but if people didnt know you are a biologist, it might just make them think you have a disease!!!! or if it were a tramp stamp, it would seem like you do deadly farts. 

i have a REAL chainring tattoo...in the form of a rookie scar on my leg


----------



## asphaltsucks (Aug 3, 2007)

How about 3 chain rings to make the symbol instead of one ring in the middle?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

asphaltsucks said:


> How about 3 chain rings to make the symbol instead of one ring in the middle?


You'd have to show me a picture, I'm not sure what you're getting at


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Tattoos are for shuttle monkeys that wear flat billed Monster Energy drink hats and argyle knee socks.:bluefrown:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cool, show us your tat then!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

Ive been thinking of getting a "cycling" tattoo for 15 years and working as a bike mechanic I've seen some pretty dope ****. Still, I have not come up with anything worth while for myself...

I have one tattoo on my ring finger and I'll be getting a dirty sanchez mustache in my index soon, but nothing bike related, yet. sigh.

right now I'm pretty satisfied with my looks, as I have a super boss handle bar mustache and have stopped cutting my hare since June.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

snowjnky said:


> Tattoos are for shuttle monkeys that wear flat billed Monster Energy drink hats and argyle knee socks.:bluefrown:


Thanks grandpa


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaron D said:


> Ive been thinking of getting a "cycling" tattoo for 15 years and working as a bike mechanic I've seen some pretty dope ****. Still, I have not come up with anything worth while for myself...
> 
> I have one tattoo on my ring finger and I'll be getting a dirty sanchez mustache in my index soon, but nothing bike related, yet. sigh.
> 
> right now I'm pretty satisfied with my looks, as I have a super boss handle bar mustache and have stopped cutting my hare since June.


Your fave tire's tread blocks up the spine


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I think all these guys who tat themselves all up when they're in their twenties because it's trendy at the moment get a little older and think "what was I thinking?"


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

zrm said:


> I think all these guys who tat themselves all up when they're in their twenties because it's trendy at the moment get a little older and think "what was I thinking?"


is that a fact...:skep:

tell me more about being trendy and regretting it.


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

zrm said:


> I think all these guys who tat themselves all up when they're in their twenties because it's trendy at the moment get a little older and think "what was I thinking?"


I think if that is the reason you tat yourself up then you are a moron....People who have tats with meaning and thought and passion will NEVER look at them and wonder what they were on. If you really put thought and time into your tats they will be meaningful your entire life. They are a glimpse into your past, good or bad. They remind you of a time when something happened in your life that had real meaning. I know many people that have their life story on their bodies....This is not a tramp stamp that happened when you were hammered and felt saucy!!

Now to the OP and others looking for ideas, I seriously recommend putting some real time into the design of your tat. For a bike tat I would not only put one part of the bike but build a bike in your head (the inner workings, the layout, the design, the form and function of the bike)..A bicycle is a piece of art and that can be drawn in so many ways...One of my favorite tats along this line (though this is motorcycles not bicycles) is Bert, the owner of Baker Drivetrain...He has a sleeve that is the inner parts of one of his company's transmissions...It really is amazing and mesmerizing when you look at it

https://www.bakerdrivetrain.com/press/2tattooed_2strong.jpg


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

ak_cowboy said:


> Thanks grandpa


Luckily I have argyle socks













One of my smaller ones.


----------



## h.bicycletus (Jul 2, 2011)

Hug life = very cool.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

why ask on a forum for a personal thing for yourself? if it's for you and "you" like it, do it. if you need the love from a bunch of interent forum nobodies (myself included) why bother? if you like it do it. if you need a bunch of people who you don't know personally to approve of it, maybe it's not for you


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

qbert2000 said:


> why ask on a forum for a personal thing for yourself? if it's for you and "you" like it, do it. if you need the love from a bunch of interent forum nobodies (myself included) why bother? if you like it do it. if you need a bunch of people who you don't know personally to approve of it, maybe it's not for you


Isn't a big part of tats making sure everyone knows you have tats?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

zrm said:


> Isn't a big part of tats making sure everyone knows you have tats?


yes. would u like to see all of mine?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

snowjnky said:


> yes. would u like to see all of mine?


full body scan please...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zrm said:


> Isn't a big part of tats making sure everyone knows you have tats?


And getting input from a bunch of people that you will likely never meet.


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ok here's something quick...


That's very cool.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

zrm said:


> Isn't a big part of tats making sure everyone knows you have tats?


sure, but do you really need the opinions of a bunch of people you don't even know before you get one?


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

+1 on the biohazard out of 3 chainrings (or wheels) although I like the one with the white outline around the center ring. +1 on the gecko +3 on "lovehug" AND "miles of smiles". Getting inked for life is a great diversion for rainy days when the trails are too wet to ride. 

p.s. if chum's shark was a hammerhead he could throw grips/shifters/levers on that bad boy


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bamwa1 said:


> p.s. if chum's shark was a hammerhead he could throw grips/*shifters*/levers on that bad boy


Get ready for epic Supermod e beatdown.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Get ready for epic Supermod e beatdown.


I hope it's not that ball-kicking cagematch I was promised! 

Didn't think shifters were a dirty word. I stand corrected.

I'm off to ride.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

just rub a dirty chain against your calf. you take that shark bite off anytime.

or get that flatbar trampstamp.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

weltyed said:


> just rub a dirty chain against your calf. you take that shark bite off anytime.
> 
> or get that flatbar trampstamp.


Why get something you want to remove?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

highdelll said:


> full body scan please...


Jeff Croci Tattoo Photo Gallery

pic 5 page1 
It's my third tattoo about 3 years ago many more since 
Thats all I got, nobody want to see a full body scan of me


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

snowjnky said:


> Jeff Croci Tattoo Photo Gallery
> 
> pic 5 page1
> It's my third tattoo about 3 years ago many more since
> Thats all I got, nobody want to see a full body scan of me


I was just trying to be a bit snarky -not at you! - just in general 

Re: Tat - Always dig the Japanese 'wood-cut' style.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

**Side note- to anyone... what's the etiquitte to critiquing tats to the 'owner'.
As an artist, I'm used to critiques (usually positive) on my work. Other artists I know appreciate it when you critique them. You may or not agree, but it helps for further developement.... bla, bla, bla.

But w/ a tat, you're critiquing (mostly) on stuff that cannot be done 'better next time'.
Personally, I dont mind (mine was done in the Navy in a hole in the wall)...but what say y'all?

To be clear, I'm really just talking about the 'art' side - not the 'moment' or 'reason'


----------



## Estral (Sep 24, 2007)

washedup said:


>


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

if you have work that is:
a. out in the open (uncovered)
b. publicly posted online

then you are open to critique, comments, awe, ridicule, questions, etc...

if ya can't take other people's opinions...get it where it don't show....and don't post pics

my .02



highdelll said:


> **Side note- to anyone... what's the etiquitte to critiquing tats to the 'owner'.
> As an artist, I'm used to critiques (usually positive) on my work. Other artists I know appreciate it when you critique them. You may or not agree, but it helps for further developement.... bla, bla, bla.
> 
> But w/ a tat, you're critiquing (mostly) on stuff that cannot be done 'better next time'.
> ...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^x2

I post my ideas online so I can get unedited thoughts from people who don't care about offending me. All my tats are also places not seen in public, so I don't worry about small minded people judging me.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Agree with putting lots of thought into it!*

I've been thinking about adding a cycling tat to mine for 5-6 years now. I keep coming up with ideas and drawing stuff up multiple ways. I keep coming back to one idea, so I've been thinking hard about options on it for over a year. Once I finalize my design idea, I'm contemplating going to createmytattoo.com and paying to let artist compete for the approved design (and awarded money). Plus I'll probably let one of our area's most gifted tattoo artist draw one up too.

It's going to be big and expensive, but I want it top notch. Don't ask me what it is either, I'll show ya once it's done.

If you have any concern about what others are going to say about your tattoo, then you shouldn't be getting one IMHO. I have no regrets on mine and will definitely have more.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Some sweet tats!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

highdelll said:


> I was just trying to be a bit snarky -not at you! - just in general
> 
> .


You ? snarky?  I know


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> I've been thinking about adding a cycling tat to mine for 5-6 years now. I keep coming up with ideas and drawing stuff up multiple ways. I keep coming back to one idea, so I've been thinking hard about options on it for over a year. Once I finalize my design idea, I'm contemplating going to createmytattoo.com and paying to let artist compete for the approved design (and awarded money). Plus I'll probably let one of our area's most gifted tattoo artist draw one up too.
> 
> It's going to be big and expensive, but I want it top notch. Don't ask me what it is either, I'll show ya once it's done.
> 
> If you have any concern about what others are going to say about your tattoo, then you shouldn't be getting one IMHO. I have no regrets on mine and will definitely have more.


just my 2 cents
dont use that site. 
When you decide to drop the coin for a good tat and find the right guy/gal, do make sure you do your homework, they will draw up your design. It is part of the cost. 
plus they can modify it to your placement, body type, and they will also be very familiar with the design since they drew it. not any drawing or design will make a good tattoo and your artist will know best what they can make look good on your body. Most likely you will have to drop a deposit down to get someone to draw it so remember again do your research. 
also not all artsist can do everything. I have used Jeff Croci for most of my tattoos but when it came to getting my daughters name on my ribs, he knew and I knew, he was not the best man for it. And my newest calf sleeve he wanted to do but recommended that Some one else do it. Don't go for the person who thinks they know all, find someone who can do what you want the best.

Where are you located ?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'm in western NC.
There is one artist here that is very talented and he did one of mine. I will probably see what he can draw up, but like you said sometimes the idea just isn't their drawing specialty. I will talk with him first, but I was thinking that site could be a good back up. Are you suggesting maybe find some artist that are willing to draw stuff and email it to me or something as my backup (if I'm not happy with what the local artist can draw)?

I know Captain Bret in RI does some tattoo drawing like that, had actually thought about checking with him too as mine involves some celtic stuff too.

It's going to be the biggest one I ever get (majority of my back), I want to make sure it is exactly what I want and to the detail level I want. Plus it will involve working a smaller tribal tattoo between my shoulder blades into the design, but I know exactly how I want to do that too.


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

A friends bike related tat......offdaback, where the hell are you?










-mtnpat


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Saw this posted elsewhere on the internet...


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere on the internet...


That's funny or scary. Any parent with a child fears that one.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

FWIW, she appears to have a wedding band.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Who cares what someone else gets as a tat?? If you like it or not, makes no difference, as long as the person that has it on their body likes it, that's all that matters.

Now, if you decide to post a pic of it on the interwebz & ask people if they like it???....well....don't get your feelings hurt if someone says something mean.

Now, getting something permanent on your body should be a well thought-out decision. & if someone decides to put something "goofy" on their forehead, well....what can yah do? LOL.

I think a bike tat would be cool, but original choices are so limited so not sure.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

washedup said:


>


All that's missing is the PBR


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Acme54321 said:


> All that's missing is the PBR


Oh, it's there, you just cant see past the dermal layer


----------



## It's just a hill (Sep 21, 2012)

So y0baily, did you ever have that tattoo done?

I think its awesome, tats are a very personal thing and if if you see one and have that urika moment then WOW its right. When I saw your picture and then the slightly modified one I immediately wanted it done. I have flipped it around left to right, will have no lines for the scews and the eyes will be blue. Tattoo shop has design and I'm booked in on Thusday morning. It will be on the inside bicep of my left arm.

"if you think you should or think you shouldn't, what ever you think will be right":thumbsup:


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Dude awesome! I haven't pulled the trigger on mine yet. But I want to see yours when it is done for inspiration!


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

chuyler1 said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere on the internet...


Now her man can hold the grips while he pumps...


----------



## ThatGuy88 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think its cool your trying to design a bike tattoo and like your idea. It took me a while to figure mine out but when I did I liked it and fits my personality


----------



## Roman Petruchyk (Oct 18, 2015)

Here are some bike tattoo ideas


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like it!


----------

